# Anyone out there finished a Jupiter-2 in the last four months?



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

With the exception of one or two guys who finished their models (Tim Nolan, Lou Dalmaso, Model Maker, and one or two more), many good people seem to have disappeared from any discussion about their (or someone else) works with the Moebius J2.

I could mention (probably being unfair to some): beatlepaul, starseeker, Y3a, teslabe, paulbo, PerfesserCoffee, J2man, Seaview, gareee, bert modelmaker, kenlee, RSN, liskorea317, woof359, falcondesigns, kdaracal and many others. :wave:

*Please, I'm not complaining that nobody is working (I have no moral authority to protest, because I even got mine started. Yes, I'm lazy and curious)*. 

I'm just missing the chat.  Apparently the group's enthusiasm has evaporated having passed the excitement of those times pre and post kit release. 

If anyone has made some progress and have photos, please post. :wave:


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

*Almost done with my first one. 4 more in the works. I will have a new video and final pictures done next week. Just hooked up all the fiber optics

The in progress photos are also posted on the website.

Geminibuildups

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com







*


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

Nice work Barry! :thumbsup:


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Fernando Mureb said:


> With the exception of one or two guys who finished their models (Tim Nolan, Lou Dalmaso, Model Maker, and one or two more), many good people seem to have disappeared from any discussion about their (or someone else) works with the Moebius J2.
> 
> I could mention (probably being unfair to some): beatlepaul, starseeker, Y3a, teslabe, paulbo, PerfesserCoffee, J2man, Seaview, gareee, bert modelmaker, kenlee, RSN, liskorea317, woof359, falcondesigns, kdaracal and many others. :wave:
> 
> ...


I know how you feel Fernando-but like you my kits are still in the USA. I have been keeping busy on the chariot and the space pod as time permits, but haven't made much progress. I miss all the chats too!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm just getting back to mine. Life got in the way (in a good way) back in late May and I am now just picking up the glue again. I feel so rusty!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

My Jupiter Two has been finished for weeks now

I just need to update my Thread with some completed Pics. Very Fun Build:thumbsup:


----------



## Asmenoth (Feb 27, 2009)

Nothing from me as I am working on getting a job and I need a new camera (couldn't show anything if I wanted to).


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Fernando, sorry for dropping off the radar like that but I had a major event.....:drunk: after I populated the first of three B-205s with FO I looked long and hard for a good potting method for holding the fiber in place. Well,
a good friend in the group was nice enough to send me some two part casting resin and like a little kid in too much of a rush, I did not do a sample run to see how it behaved , big mistake....... After the initial shock was over I now had to decide was I going to open one of my other kits and steal a B-205 case and then open one of Paul's PE kits for just one face plate????? Just when all looked bleak, Frank posted an offer of some bent and damaged box kit for sale. I think he did this on a Friday because we had to wait to call in to see what he had to offer. Boy, I was ready early in the morning to make that call, I was in luck, he had a J-2 for $55.00 and I garbed it. I then ordered a PE kit and felt better. I just had to walk away from it for a bit so for now I have the last six Hallmark ornaments to finish, then I'll get back on it.......:wave: 
One big plus out of all this is that the FO was fine so I hooked it up to a blinkey light circuit and it looked great so I know this is the only way to go.....


----------



## jonboc (Nov 25, 2007)

*Holding off for cold weather*

I've painted almost everything, just waiting on Drew's figures and some good, cold, stay inside model building weather, before I add the lights and seal it up.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I started the kit when it first came out, but just did some minor work. Mostly I cleaned up a lot of the larger parts. But I work on all kinds of projects and I have just not felt like working on it in a while. I did buy some LED lights for it.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Here are a couple pics of my completed Jupiter 2. I will post larger versions in my photo album.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Surgery.....out for a while....resting.


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

teslabe said:


> One big plus out of all this is that the FO was fine so I hooked it up to a blinkey light circuit and it looked great so I know this is the only way to go.....


How are you going to contain those fibers in the B-205 case?
I can't see how you will get the back panels on.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

teslabe said:


> Hi Fernando, sorry for dropping off the radar like that but I had a major event.....:drunk: after I populated the first of three B-205s with FO I looked long and hard for a good potting method for holding the fiber in place. Well,
> a good friend in the group was nice enough to send me some two part casting resin and like a little kid in too much of a rush, I did not do a sample run to see how it behaved , big mistake....... After the initial shock was over I now had to decide was I going to open one of my other kits and steal a B-205 case and then open one of Paul's PE kits for just one face plate????? Just when all looked bleak, Frank posted an offer of some bent and damaged box kit for sale. I think he did this on a Friday because we had to wait to call in to see what he had to offer. Boy, I was ready early in the morning to make that call, I was in luck, he had a J-2 for $55.00 and I garbed it. I then ordered a PE kit and felt better. I just had to walk away from it for a bit so for now I have the last six Hallmark ornaments to finish, then I'll get back on it.......:wave:
> One big plus out of all this is that the FO was fine so I hooked it up to a blinkey light circuit and it looked great so I know this is the only way to go.....


Based on your 3rd picture, it seems that you are building the real thing and not just a model. :wave:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

kenlee said:


> Here are a couple pics of my completed Jupiter 2. I will post larger versions in my photo album.


Great job and pictures. I forgot I already had downloaded some of them. Thanks. :wave:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

falcondesigns said:


> Surgery.....out for a while....resting.


I hope it's everything OK with you and wish you a speedy return to the workbench. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

geminibuildups said:


> *Almost done with my first one. 4 more in the works. I will have a new video and final pictures done next week. Just hooked up all the fiber optics
> 
> The in progress photos are also posted on the website.
> 
> ...


Nice work!!! Are you gonna lighting everything?


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I would like to thank everyone who put aside their work and personal problems to send a "hello" to friends and for coming back to chat. 

I know many others would rather be here talking, but maybe they need to work hard in order to, as we say in Brazil, "put food on the table", or just taking a break after solving some mess with the Internal Revenue Service.  :wave: I'm kidding, I'm kidding.


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Nice work!!! Are you gonna lighting everything?


*Almost everything that had lights on the show will have lights in the model. I assembled the beam with the airlock control before I decided to use the fiber optics, so I will do that on my next one. I just finished the 2 panels one the radio transmitter panel with the blue flashing lights. i should be done later this week and will post the final photos on the website.

Geminibuildups


GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com *


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Great news! Can't wait to see everything done. Thanks.


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

I can't either. This one has taken much longer than I expected. I should be able to hook everything up tomorrow. I have 5 more to build --- so far. The next ones will be easier. 


GEMINIBUILDUPS


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

jimkirk said:


> How are you going to contain those fibers in the B-205 case?
> I can't see how you will get the back panels on.


I will be adding about .25" to the depth of the cabinets, a small price to pay
for a nice effect. I will fill with the potting compound after I've add the extantions to the cases. I made these the first time round but they need to be half the length. Wish me luck.....


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi, Fernando! How is your J2 coming? I haven't done any modelling in months but hope to get back to it in October. Lots of yard/house projects still after last year's storm but I do try and stop here every weekend to see what's happening. (Tho' I did finish the masters for the 24" Gemini 12 and am still struggling with the nose insert for the Spindrift master, which is one of the most difficult things I've ever tried to figure out.)
But modelling is never far from my mind. This morning's thought: the fifth band on resistors is their reliability rating. Most have a 1% chance of failing or burning out in 1000 hours of use. So even if you're going LED in your models, you can't assume that your lights, etc, are going to last forever without a problem. Or a 1000 hours. Or even 10 hours, if you're extremely unlucky. You really should leave a way into your model for repairs. 
But soon, soon I'll be needing inspiration again. And needing it badly. So I'm very much looking forward to a thread on your J2! I know you're going to blow them all out of the water. Take care!


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Teslabe.
I hope to get back to modeling once my Williams Multigame coin op arcade is finished.


----------



## johncal (May 26, 2010)

Yeah, I just finished mine less than 2 months ago.

http://redirectingat.com/?id=2091X5...ww.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=299140


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow. Just wow........


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Beatlepaul, Please share pics!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Fernando,

I plan on doing mine out of the box with TSDS lights and decals. I have to say, I'm completely overwhelmed by the idea of getting started. Little scary for me!!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

starseeker said:


> Hi, Fernando! How is your J2 coming? I haven't done any modelling in months but hope to get back to it in October. Lots of yard/house projects still after last year's storm but I do try and stop here every weekend to see what's happening. (Tho' I did finish the masters for the 24" Gemini 12 and am still struggling with the nose insert for the Spindrift master, which is one of the most difficult things I've ever tried to figure out.)
> But modelling is never far from my mind. This morning's thought: the fifth band on resistors is their reliability rating. Most have a 1% chance of failing or burning out in 1000 hours of use. So even if you're going LED in your models, you can't assume that your lights, etc, are going to last forever without a problem. Or a 1000 hours. Or even 10 hours, if you're extremely unlucky. You really should leave a way into your model for repairs.
> But soon, soon I'll be needing inspiration again. And needing it badly. So I'm very much looking forward to a thread on your J2! I know you're going to blow them all out of the water. Take care!


Hi starseeker

I'm glad to see, I mean, to read you again. 
I suppose that the J2 upper hull is for your 24" scratch built model, right? How are you gonna deal with the lower hull?

About the Spindrift nose, I think very few people have the skills, patience and perseverance to mold those soft and complexes curves of the hull.

And on my Moebius J2, well, I finally received my kit last august. At the moment I`m trying to organize and classifying the tons of informations I have been grabbing on the web since the kit release.

Besides, I have to deal with a job that is sucking every minute of my time, and I can`t see the light at the end of this tunel. In fact, my hobby, right now, lies in just stay chatting with folks here in this forum and seeing everybody else making their models, not without a bitter envy. :wave:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

johncal said:


> Yeah, I just finished mine less than 2 months ago.
> 
> http://redirectingat.com/?id=2091X5...ww.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=299140


Fantastic!!!
If you don`t mind, I have downloaded all the pics for future reference.
Congratulations and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

kdaracal said:


> Fernando,
> 
> I plan on doing mine out of the box with TSDS lights and decals. I have to say, I'm completely overwhelmed by the idea of getting started. Little scary for me!!


Man, what realy scares me is the total price of my aftermarket parts list. Because, I`m go crazy and I have the modesty intention to gather in my model all the good ideas from all the guys who already have assembled their kits.
It will be the job for a life.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

kdaracal said:


> Beatlepaul, Please share pics!


I'll be posting some new pics shortly:thumbsup:


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Man, what realy scares me is the total price of my aftermarket parts list.


Apart from Brad B.'s lighting kit, I will have another exciting and very modestly priced lighting kit to review next week or so! It's another very modular design that can be applied to many situations and is going to be a real nice piece. Hope folks out there can hold out and stay tuned!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

This message has nothing to do with the Jupiter 2,but just to let you guys know that there is a 1/6th scale B-9 Robot on sale on E-BAY.Item #170537381772.


----------



## WmTodd (Feb 11, 2010)

Just checking in here, it's been awhile since I logged in, and I miss the pleasant conversations, pics, ideas, suggestions.....

Life has gotten very very busy here, too, but I've not boxed the J2 away, it's still on my project table. I do want to clear it off, though, but I am committed to getting the project finished, as long as it takes....or at least get it to a stage where it's finished _*enough*_ and then I can go back and make any changes/improvements later. 

I have many of the aftermarket parts and love them. After all my hemming and hawing about paint, mods, etc..... I just need to DO it. It's pretty much all there. I don't think I can get as intricate with the fiber optics as some of you guys have done, but I do want to light the interior (and panels) nicely.

I've silver leafed Drew's Freezer Tube Robinson Family, and it looks better than any silver paint cold get. 

One last notion I am considering for the hull is to silver leaf it. I just don't want it to look TOO "blingy" or like the Chrome Edition of the PL J2. But then, as shiny as silver leaf gets (aluminum, to be more specific), it doesn't really get a mirror-like surface. I'll have to test it out on a smaller piece, maybe one of my old PL J2's sitting around.... and see how "seamless" I can get the pieces to burnish, and just the overall smoothness of the texture (no blemishes or scratches, etc). If it's too wild, I'll just stick with paint. I do like, however, how rich and metallic leafing ultimately looks. 

I do have rib wall/ceiling beam parts that I made from a laser cutter at work, through the help of scanning the original parts, tracing them to create vector shapes in Adobe Illustrator and then sending that through Corel Draw to the Epilog Mini-Laser, where vector shapes are treated as a cutline, and raster images are for etching with the laser, as opposed to cutting, using a grayscale system to determine the depth or strength of an etch, with black being the deepest. I used these to create the grooves in which the other wall panel pieces fit into, and the tabs that slide into the floor and soffet. 

It proved too involved to be able to use the process on a production level, and I made them from clear acrylic, which is VERY brittle, ie: fragile. It's tough and rigid, which seems to work against the very narrow junction near the top where it fits in with the slot on the soffet. They're clear, but I am painting the walls, after gluing on a very thin acrylic panel to match the raised area on the original parts. I also have drilled a nice "turning" passageway for fiber optics in the wall piece by the airlock, for the panel. As far as lighting these things, obviously it needs to be from a source behind and above the parts. I am sanding the glear edges of the pieces, to help diffuse the light. 

I did add a second room after removing the door next to the ladder to the lower level. I also opened that hull viewport into that room, and it allows another view into the flight deck, but just barely misses a nice view out the front window. It lines up with the freezer tubes closest to the front, though. 

Whatever goes in that room should at least be interesting. Maybe a little office/lab or a sleeping qtrs for Major West? 

Overall color scheme for the interior is going to be a bit more muted than what the paint specs call for, or even the color episodes. Sure, little pops of color, but just a bit more monochromatic, with a little emphasis on metallics/pearls.

I'd like to keep the whole thing, instead of gluing key segments together, fastened through pins, magnets, etc...so if needed at a future time, I could go in and change out a light or wiring setup. 

Work and career are keeping the project in limbo right now. I work as a contractor in graphic design and my current client is a big SoCal based fast food chain that sells mexi-charbroiled chicken (not too comfy ID'ing them by name), and they are redoing their website. It's not set to launch until after the New Year, and the current one looks horrible, so they brought me in to make it look modern and to work with the web designer and the programmer. 

As well as the marketing department and the IT department. :drunk:

Your classic "Office Space" like environment. But the pay is astronomical and will allow me time later on to finish the project, and start others, which is another part of what is keeping me busy.

When I get fully back into the J2 project, I promise to make pics of all this, and post it. Here, and because I know I'll love every bit of it, here as well: www.williamtoddart.blogspot.com It's not directly related to my regular stuff there, but it's creative, and it'll be a fun side or interim article to throw in with the paintings stuff. That's the other thing taking up time, getting the art career going strong again. 

Oh, the J2 is sitting on a shelf in the background on an earlier post at that blog (2nd page), unpainted but dry assembled. 

More paintings to come, and my facebook has more paintings and graphic art there..... www.facebook.com/wtodd



Hope everyone is well. I look forward to checking back in and seeing everyone's progress, and finally sharing mine. This is one of the genuinely nicest places I've been to on the internet. :thumbsup:

Now, I need to stop procrastinating and get back to making images for the chicken catering menu. :freak:



:wave:


----------



## Fullscale (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi there "WmTodd",

I had to comment on your post. It seems we're quite "like-minded" about how we want to approach this terrific kit!


> "I am committed to getting the project finished, as long as it takes....or at least get it to a stage where it's finished _*enough*_ and then I can go back and make any changes/improvements later."


Yeah... this is my strategy also. (magnetic catches to secure the deck to the lower hull, as well as for the upper-hull to the lower-hull.) Luckily the way this kit was designed lends itself well to some future upgrades; even after the initial build is completed. 



> "I've silver leafed Drew's Freezer Tube Robinson Family, and it looks better than any silver paint cold get."


Great idea... this must look terrific!


> "...I am considering for the hull is to silver leaf it." "I'll have to test it out on a smaller piece, maybe one of my old PL J2's sitting around.... and see how "seamless" I can get the pieces to burnish..."


I'd be inclined not to worry about any subtle seams. If the silver leaf panels you apply follow a logical pattern this may actually end up being a rather pleasing enhancement. It may end up looking like one might expect; a polished aircraft fuselage with visible panel seams!


> "I do have rib wall/ceiling beam parts that I made from a laser cutter at work..." "They're clear, but I am painting the walls, after gluing on a very thin acrylic panel to match the raised area on the original parts."..."I am sanding the glear edges of the pieces, to help diffuse the light."


I intend to do something similar, except I'm going with a "milk-plexi' core, which I will backlight with surface mount LED's. Rather than paint the sides I've decided to "water-sear" (water-jet CNC cut) them from thin aluminum sheet. This way there can be no light leak issues, and the unpainted edge will nicely replicate the look of the original set.


> "I look forward to checking back in and seeing everyone's progress, and finally sharing mine.


Me too..._ good luck!_

*--Richard*


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

I thought I was doing well with mine then a string of 'mishaps' weighed down on it... Lighting issues, decal mishaps and some no excuse mind slips  started making the whole thing more of a "chore" rather than a desire to do. Not to mention work (long hours n busy etc), life and also trying to get my "B" license in skydiving has also held me back on the build. But I have been tinkering on it off n on as the mood improves over the last week or so.

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Model Man said:


> Apart from Brad B.'s lighting kit, I will have another exciting and very modestly priced lighting kit to review next week or so! It's another very modular design that can be applied to many situations and is going to be a real nice piece. Hope folks out there can hold out and stay tuned!


I'm tuned. I don't know if you will feel confortable with what I am about to propose, but would you consider the idea of making a rank with all the lighting kits or, at least, a table of features comparison? It is getting harder and harder to take a decision. 

Sometimes I think it would be better not to have so many good options.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks everybody for posting. When you think you've seen it all, you are faced with incredible new ideas.

The name of the thread ' The Moebius Jupiter 2: "Endless Possibilities" ' (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=303260&highlight=jupiter+2) opened by Fullscale is more true than "the sun rises in the east". :thumbsup:


----------



## johncal (May 26, 2010)

Just as a hint to prevent decal mishaps. If you have a scanner and inkjet printer, scan the decals befor you use them. Then if you make a mistake, you can buy some inkjet decal paper and make new ones! I've done that myself.

Will be doing that with my Enterprise considering it has HUNDREDS of decals in the kit.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for this thread Fernando, it finally got me to do some more work on mine after a long lay-off! Mainly got stuck trying to make the landing gear removable. 

Had to shorten the legs & upright posts by about 1/4" & put locator pins through the legwell sides And it seems to be holding up pretty well so far. That & a little work on the viewport and the outside is just about done.

Now to get started on the interior...

And thanks to all you guys for your fine work so far, very inspirational!!


----------



## WmTodd (Feb 11, 2010)

Well, forget the idea about silver leafing. What a mess! :drunk:

I tried out a few squares on the hull on my old 16.5" Lunar Models J2 Frisbee thing, which was doing nothing but turning yellow in a box somewhere, anyway.

The stuff is just too fussy to work with, at least if you are expecting a nice, smooth finish.

Hey, another big idea....:freak: Why not PAINT it? :tongue:

The silver leafing would probably be fine on smaller areas, though....


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hello everyone

How are you progressing on assembling your kits of the Moebius Jupiter 2? 

Hi Teslabe: when will we see pictures of the radar scanners and tape reels spinning? :thumbsup:

Hello Y3a: when are we gonna see the landing gears of your J2 running majestically? 

Just curious.
Best regards to all.
A lazy modeller :wave:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> How are you progressing on assembling your kits of the Moebius Jupiter 2?
> 
> ...


Hi Fernando,
I got side tracked with so many new toys, one is a ZT-180 ZeniThink android tablet, take a look in the "slatedroid.com/zt180/" to see what I've been up to with it. As for the J-2, I hope to get back to work on it after the holidays. I have videos of both the radar scanner and flight recorder in action in "My Photos" folder. This weekend I'm working on my Tricorder mod that I set down when all these new Moebius kits came out, I hope to get it done this long weekend..... After the USB port failed I looked all over for the same unit so I didn't have to redo the control panel, so I'm swapping MP4 players, just my luck, I need to get back to work so just stay tuned......:wave:


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

teslabe said:


> Hi Fernando,
> I got side tracked with so many new toys, one is a ZT-180 ZeniThink android tablet, take a look in the "slatedroid.com/zt180/" to see what I've been up to with it. As for the J-2, I hope to get back to work on it after the holidays. I have videos of both the radar scanner and flight recorder in action in "My Photos" folder. This weekend I'm working on my Tricorder mod that I set down when all these new Moebius kits came out, I hope to get it done this long weekend..... After the USB port failed I looked all over for the same unit so I didn't have to redo the control panel, so I'm swapping MP4 players, just my luck, I need to get back to work so just stay tuned......:wave:


Is that the Tricorder kit from Roddenberry.com?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

jimkirk said:


> Is that the Tricorder kit from Roddenberry.com?


It is the same brand, Entertainment Earth, but it's the Medical Tricorder. When 
it's done it will be able to act as all three just by selecting the right video. I will be posting the progress in the SiFi model forum, "DST Tricorder Reviews & Modifications Thread". Sorry everyone for the cross
posting, now I return you to your regular programing......:wave:


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm starting two more as we speak! Gonna' be a looooong winter....LOL.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Tim

I followed up your last work, bookmarked the thread and downloaded all the pics for future reference. It was an amazing job. 

Are you gonna do everything again (including the lighting) in these two next kits?

Will you try some other approach on your building method?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Fernando,
Weren't you going to scratch build a lower deck, place it below surface level, and place the flight deck and upper hull on top of it with the hatch and airlock open with a ramp extending downward? I think we discussed doing that when this beauty first came out.
-Peter


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Yes, I plan to do it. On this matter, some days ago I asked Starseeker for help on his lower deck drawings. But, due to my job, unfortunately this will be a long way, in a temporal sense. 

I mean, since a year I'm in a situation that there is no way I can reserve some hours a week to relax practicing a hobby (and this will remain at least one year more). I have a pile of 7 kits waiting for the day I'll finaly be free to do what I want to do.

So, the only pleasure I can gift myself for while, is to read this forum and ask about someone else work in progress.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, I plan on "stepping up" this build. Basically, I will use all of the same components, but tweeking a few things, adding a few things, adjusting a few things. 

First off, I have one of the mini sound boards for one of them. I got it from Steve at Cultman, it's pretty cool! I'm kind of in a quandry, because I really can't afford to buy all of the electronics for both of these builds at the moment. Money is tight, business has been really slow for me, so I have to be careful. My idea is to prep and paint everything at once for both builds, but finish one build first and hopefully sell it to some anxious collector, then use some of the funds to finish MY build for myself! LOL. We'll see how that goes.... 

I plan on getting both the cores ordered this week, so I can get both of the bases up on thier landing legs, everything cut out, drilled, and the main hull components painted. The automotive grade House of Kolors paints I use on the hulls has got to be shot soon, as it requires some moderate 70* temps to work properly.

A few small things, like running fiber optics down to the stairwell control panels will be added, along with the control panel by the door I didn't do last time. I also may add a few small blinking lights on the perimeter of the lower hull, just to liven things up a bit. Not sure on that one yet.....

I'm going to strive for a better fit of the finished hulls. I really want a tight clean fit, it was a battle last time, some my fault, some by design. The added weight of the electronics probably was the main problem, as well as my rear view panel I cut out. The tolerance is so close from the upper soffit ring to the ceiling, that just the micro-thin sheet of mylar for the viewing window hit it and cause a buckling problem in the window itself, and a problem getting the hull drawn down tight. I plan on making an "outside" framed component for the viewing window, and the window itself may be a bit wider this time. I don't want to make it too big, I think it will weaken the structural integrity of the hull, but that window really made a difference in what you could see inside the finished ship, and is well worth the effort.

I would also like to add a true weapons closet, with some laser rifles in it. I think that would be cool, and there is enough room to do it. I will use much less fibers in the main console computers, it really wasn't necessary to use so many I don't think, same with the consoles behind the cryo-tubes. I think it will be actually cleaner looking in the end. Other than those few things, I'll just refine and modify as I go along. I'm hoping we see the release of the scale Pod and Chariot kits by year end, I'd like to include them as part of the build I intend to sell. I have lot's of ideas, it's just getting them done that takes so long!


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Yes, I plan to do it. On this matter, some days ago I asked Starseeker for help on his lower deck drawings. But, due to my job, unfortunately this will be a long way, in a temporal sense.
> 
> I mean, since a year I'm in a situation that there is no way I can reserve some hours a week to relax practicing a hobby (and this will remain at least one year more). I have a pile of 7 kits waiting for the day I'll finaly be free to do what I want to do.
> 
> So, the only pleasure I can gift myself for while, is to read this forum and ask about someone else work in progress.


Just be thankful that you have a job! The model will be there when you're ready. I know the feeling of too many hours a day at work, so I just do what I can when I can. I bought some small plastic boxes to keep different parts separated like the clear parts, and the wall units, or the brass etched parts or the control console. Then I do a little here, a little there.
Its now 25 degrees F here and too cold to paint the hulls or the floor, but I can do some of the interior stuff if i keep my window opened. I'm also planning out my fiber optic strategy. I will make a cover for the fusion lights to block light leak into the ship, but then I will have some small tubes with fibers in them from the tops of each light and that should be enough for some believable "blinky FX. But not too much as Tim has said. Simple is better. 
I also built both launch cradles from TSDS and they came out nice, but I don't want to show them until I paint them and I have a hull to put on them-I also have two PL ships to do as well!
And in the meantime just waiting for the next wave of Moebius kits to get!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Yes, I plan to do it. On this matter, some days ago I asked Starseeker for help on his lower deck drawings. But, due to my job, unfortunately this will be a long way, in a temporal sense.
> 
> I mean, since a year I'm in a situation that there is no way I can reserve some hours a week to relax practicing a hobby (and this will remain at least one year more). I have a pile of 7 kits waiting for the day I'll finaly be free to do what I want to do.
> 
> So, the only pleasure I can gift myself for while, is to read this forum and ask about someone else work in progress.


I can very much appreciate that; I had all of last week off, but was only able to invest a total of 2.5 hours to this beloved hobby of ours. :wave:


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Fernando, after 6 months I've started plugging away on a Jupiter 2 again. Back to the lower deck, first, and added the rest of the ceiling beams, and a honeycomb structure to hold the top of the viewport flat and square. As far as the lower deck goes (and it's true for the upper as well, if anyone is scratch-building), the key is to get the wall and roof beams and girders precisely placed. Once they are evenly spaced and straight and square, the rest of it... well, I can't say that it falls together, but it does go together almost as if it was planned. I, too, wish I had a little more time for this. But at least I have a couple hours a week again. If I actually get anything done, I'll add photos here:
http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums/af170/jkirkphotos/24 Scale Jupiter 2/
This album is still a disaster but I'll get it cleaned up and annotated someday.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Reading the original post, I dropped a bit off the radar because of some medical issues this past year. Matter of fact, I scared the hell out of my wife, and almost died.

Fortunately it looks like I'm fine again, and now I have an urgent desire to build up all my models as quickly as possible before I kick the bucket.

I *shouldn't* be going anywhere soon, but I look at my model closet, and see all these wonderful things I haven't made the time for.

Unfortunately, modelling isn't my only hobby.. I do full scale prop replicas, and also do various craft projects as well.

If I could only get 40 hours in a day, I'd be fine!

I will post pics n such here when work commences. Odds are I'll probably do the new Battlestar first, not because its my fav kit, but more because it'll be the easiest to complete.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Tim Nolan said:


> Well, I plan on "stepping up" this build. Basically, I will use all of the same components, but tweeking a few things, adding a few things, adjusting a few things.
> 
> First off, I have one of the mini sound boards for one of them. I got it from Steve at Cultman, it's pretty cool! I'm kind of in a quandry, because I really can't afford to buy all of the electronics for both of these builds at the moment. Money is tight, business has been really slow for me, so I have to be careful. My idea is to prep and paint everything at once for both builds, but finish one build first and hopefully sell it to some anxious collector, then use some of the funds to finish MY build for myself! LOL. We'll see how that goes....
> 
> ...


My God!! How many arms and hands do you have? The way you "speak" makes things seem easy.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Seaview said:


> I can very much appreciate that; I had all of last week off, but was only able to invest a total of 2.5 hours to this beloved hobby of ours. :wave:


Thanks Seaview. I hope see the light at the end of the tunel soon. :wave:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

starseeker said:


> Fernando, after 6 months I've started plugging away on a Jupiter 2 again. Back to the lower deck, first, and added the rest of the ceiling beams, and a honeycomb structure to hold the top of the viewport flat and square. As far as the lower deck goes (and it's true for the upper as well, if anyone is scratch-building), the key is to get the wall and roof beams and girders precisely placed. Once they are evenly spaced and straight and square, the rest of it... well, I can't say that it falls together, but it does go together almost as if it was planned. I, too, wish I had a little more time for this. But at least I have a couple hours a week again. If I actually get anything done, I'll add photos here:
> http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums/af170/jkirkphotos/24 Scale Jupiter 2/
> This album is still a disaster but I'll get it cleaned up and annotated someday.


Man, this will be a museum quality replica when done. Some of you guys aren't modellers, but artists and references for a mere kit assembler like me.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

gareee said:


> Reading the original post, I dropped a bit off the radar because of some medical issues this past year. Matter of fact, I scared the hell out of my wife, and almost died.
> 
> Fortunately it looks like I'm fine again, and now I have an urgent desire to build up all my models as quickly as possible before I kick the bucket.
> 
> ...


Yes, besides your job you are supposed to have a social life with family and friends and that means parties, restaurants, travel, weddings, etc.
Yes, it's fun, but sometimes I'd like to be a hermit.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Nah.. I work from home on my computer, so I know what that would be like sometimes.. LOL! We have full Ghostbusters uniforms and props, and we did a LOT of events this year and appearances for charities, and whenever you do that, your gear does get damaged. Repairing that has taken a lot of my free time as well.

Its sad.. I haven't completed ONE damned Moebius kit yet, but they are all the top of my list now. It just that I see the amazing things people have done with them, that I don't want to do a half assed job on them.

I've tinkered a little with each kit, and gone over the instructions and build threads, and hopefully after the holidays I'll get some additional free modelling time.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Easy? Well, really, if you were a model builder of moderate expertise, and built this kit straight from the box with no lighting or add-on doo-dads, I think it would be fairly easy and with nice results! This kit falls together like a well-made jigsaw puzzle. I remember before it came out, Randy Neubert of VoodooFx had one of the test shots doing the lighting kit for it, and he told me that. I agree, as everything fits together really well, just perfectly engineered.....

I also think that after building one kit, learning from mistakes, it will be easier on the next two I'm doing as far as ease of the modifications I have done and will be doing. As of last night, I finished all of the primary landing gear parts, that is, cleaning, sanding and smoothing, assembly, and primer for two kits. I have a total of about 8 hrs. in those components so far. That sounds like a lot maybe, but remember those lower areas of the landing gear steps need to be filled and smoothed where the two sides meet the center section, and it takes time to get them right. If you built it right from the box without doing that, maybe an hour? 

Time? I'm a "late nighter" for models. I work most days an average of 10 hrs starting at 6:30 am, spend time with my wife and family in the early evening, and go up to my bench maybe at 9pm or so and work on models. I don't watch much TV at all either, maybe that makes a difference! It took me approx. 250-300 hours to finish my first J2 over a period of of 4 months. I'm logging my hours on these builds just to see exactly how much time I will spend! Oh, and I almost always build more than one thing at a time, helps keep you from getting stagnant! I also paint in "batches", and the two Chariots will be painted the same as the J2's this time, so they will all get sprayed at once! It works better this way when you spray the kind of paints I use.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I wasn't referring to easy as how well it goes together.. the posts here make that a given.

But when you look at 300 hours on a kit, vs say maybe 5 or 6 for the new galactica, thats a huge difference. I've wanted a J2 like this my entire life, and don't want to short change how it ends up looking.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Actually, I was answering to Fernando's comment Garee! And yes, you are right! It's one of those kits WORTH taking all the time in the world to finish properly! Best of luck on your builds. Tim


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Tim
If we humans had been built with a can of "deutronium" as a source of energy for us to operate for, at least, 80 years, I'd say that, by a design error, you have come equipped with two or three cans!!!! Lucky guy. :wave:


----------



## JAT (Jan 15, 2008)

I came across a still of the J2 lifting off with someone's hand holding up the shot information plate, and it's a pretty good image of the underside of the ship. Looking closely, it appears that the underside of the power core is possibly concave, at least on that particular shooting model. I've not seen that addressed before in blueprints or drawings and may be seeing it wrong or it could be a distortion in the image. But I like the idea of a little angle underneath. What I'm wondering is, would it be possible to create that concave effect to the ribbed area of the bottom of the power core? how could that be done without destroying the piece?


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

JAT said:


> I came across a still of the J2 lifting off with someone's hand holding up the shot information plate, and it's a pretty good image of the underside of the ship. Looking closely, it appears that the underside of the power core is possibly concave, at least on that particular shooting model. I've not seen that addressed before in blueprints or drawings and may be seeing it wrong or it could be a distortion in the image. But I like the idea of a little angle underneath. What I'm wondering is, would it be possible to create that concave effect to the ribbed area of the bottom of the power core? how could that be done without destroying the piece?


Can you post the image?


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

I think this is the image he was referring to.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

liskorea317 said:


> Can you post the image?


I think perhaps this is the image in question, at first glance it does appear that the power core center is concave but closer examination shows that it matches the Moebius kit part.


http://www.iann.net/lis/behindscenes/props/jupiter_2_miniature/jupiter2_003_std.jpg


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

speed 180 FPS. This may have been the "Pod Dropper" as no landing gear is visible.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Y3a said:


> speed 180 FPS. This may have been the "Pod Dropper" as no landing gear is visible.


That is indeed the "Pod Dropper" as the date on the clapboard shows. This scene was filmed the summer of '67, right before season 3.


----------



## JAT (Jan 15, 2008)

*Photo...Pod Dropper*

That is, indeed the photo I was referring to. The reason for my confusion is the location of the escape hatch recess in the center, which appears decidedly closer to the top of the power core outer diameter, which seems to indicate a very slight concave surface to that bottom fin area. However, I must also confess that I kind of prefer a less flat detail there, and so may be seeing something that isn't actually there. Thank you for finding and up-loading the image for further scrutiny. Jeff


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

JAT said:


> That is, indeed the photo I was referring to. The reason for my confusion is the location of the escape hatch recess in the center, which appears decidedly closer to the top of the power core outer diameter, which seems to indicate a very slight concave surface to that bottom fin area. However, I must also confess that I kind of prefer a less flat detail there, and so may be seeing something that isn't actually there. Thank you for finding and up-loading the image for further scrutiny. Jeff


I am 99.9% sure it is just an optical illusion. I have never heard or seen anything to indicate that the fusion core was ever anything but flat.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I believe at least one of the 4's had a concave light unit. And it can't be done without extensively moifying the kit piece. Tho' I haven't done it for the Moebius, I've scratch-built one for my 1/24. For the Moebius, you'd need to remove the center of the unit and add a couple of conical sections. Dead easy to make the conical sections using some 030 or 040 and this handy calculator:
http://www.rocketreviews.com/tool_shroud.shtml 
Butt join the ends together with a narrow strip of styrene behind for re-inforcement on the large piece. There's a good rendition of the cross-section in The Saucer Fleet, tho' have no idea what their source might have been. They seem to have access to some blueprints years before I managed to track them down so maybe they had something better to go on that just these few photos.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Tim, Your Model building time comes at a great time, after work AND, after spending time with your family You are doing it RIGHT as for dividing up your time, the way you explained it put a smile on my face & I just had to reply to your post !
Bert
Model maker


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

starseeker said:


> I believe at least one of the 4's had a concave light unit. And it can't be done without extensively moifying the kit piece. Tho' I haven't done it for the Moebius, I've scratch-built one for my 1/24. For the Moebius, you'd need to remove the center of the unit and add a couple of conical sections. Dead easy to make the conical sections using some 030 or 040 and this handy calculator:
> http://www.rocketreviews.com/tool_shroud.shtml
> Butt join the ends together with a narrow strip of styrene behind for re-inforcement on the large piece. There's a good rendition of the cross-section in The Saucer Fleet, tho' have no idea what their source might have been. They seem to have access to some blueprints years before I managed to track them down so maybe they had something better to go on that just these few photos.


I have a set of blueprints from the early 1980's that shows the concave core, now that I think about it this is what I based the power core for my Lunar Models Jupiter 2 on. This blueprint set came from the Intergalactic Trading Company and is still listed on their website under "Blueprints"


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I was hoping someone (Gary Kerr) would show up here with previously unseen photos of the light unit when Greg Jein had it but I guess that was a long shot. These are what I think (I hope!!) the light units looked like, from left: Gemini 12 (very large with the half size lights), the "Hero" Jupiter 2, and the "Pod Dropper" Jupiter 2 (which was the piece in Greg Jein's possession). 
I don't know why the Hero and the Pod Dropper should have had different light units. Then again, I don't know why the Hero and the Pod Dropper had differently shaped upper hulls, either, but that is certain now that we've seen the Profiles in History photo. 
My concave light unit may be too concave. In 1/24, I recessed it 1/4". 3/16" would probably have been a better choice, or 1/8" for the Moebius. Making it concave does add considerable unneeded complexity, in my opinion, and unneeded complexity is the reason I build models. I've no idea yet how I'm going to build the sides. More unneeded complexity: as far as I can tell, each light on the full scale J2 had a shallow narrow frame recessed inside the main opening.


----------



## JAT (Jan 15, 2008)

That single image of the inverted core seems to me to be very close to what I thought I was seeing in the screen capture of the Jupiter. I did not realize that the escape hatch had that reverse bell structure protruding back down, thought it was simply recessed further up into the core. Very interesting.


----------



## blitzkrieg68 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Robot part*

Some years ago I was refurbishing my large YN-3 LIS Robot and I misplaced his 'mouth' the front grille...could someone please help me by making a replacement? please help me!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I would get some Plastruct clear plastic rods and cut them to size.


----------



## ScottyM1967 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey guys. 

I've just about got my J2 finished. Interior is done, lighting installed, all is well. Except I can't get the danged hull to sit properly. The interior looks like it's all good, but I'm having a devil of a time here. Yet when I test fitted without the interior, I was able to get it closed up. So obviously my interior is probably a little off, but I was wondering if anyone else has had this problem.


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Nice work!!! Are you gonna lighting everything?


I managed to light just about everything ---- but it took about 6 months longer than I expected. 

Final photo galleries are available on the website . Here are some links:

http://www.geminibuildupstudios.com/index.html

http://www.geminibuildupstudios.com/id94.html

http://www.geminibuildupstudios.com/id107.html


Hope you like it. 

I will HOPEFULLY have some YouTube videos posted by this weekend.





GEMINIBUILDUPS

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*figures*

looks nice, I like the addtion of them in the freezing tubes better than out and roaming the cabin.


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Just checked out the interior pics on your website Barry and they look fantastic! Hoping to start work on mine very soon.
Phil


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks Phil. Glad you like them. 

If you put LEDs in the freezing tube bases, you have to make sure that the wires don't get in the way of the landing gear well. I found that out the hard way!!!



GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

*Here is part 1 of the new video of my first 2 Moebius Jupiter 2 models. Part 2 will show all the blinking lights in the interior. I hope to have that done this weekend. 

I finally get to ship the second one out today.

Hope you all like it.

Geminibuildups

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com


*


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Another masterful job, and kinda inspires me to build ANOTHER one!
BTW, was it just the lighting, or did you use a light grey for the hull color instead of silver? It's hard to tell by the video.


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

*Thank you . Can't wait to post the interior video. Just about everything has LEDs and fiber optics in it . I had to rebuild those 3 main cockpit computers to fit the fiber optics. The kit parts are not deep enough. I attached a little preview.

The model with the radar assembly inside the top dome is silver . The other one is light metallic gray. That one has the dome and interior lights working on a magnetic reed switch. My client didn't want anything under the bubble. I modified the other one by taking off the center stalk for the 2 radar dishes and installing a micro miniature toggle switch. 

Geminibuildups

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com
*


----------



## rcbeagle (Feb 16, 2007)

mmmmm


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Just finished one for a client.Refer to "Jupiter II" thread for pictures.


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

*Just completed video part 2 . I'll post it in the morning in a separate thread.

Geminibuildups

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com*


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Gemini, 

My hat is DEFINITELY off to you!! the kind of skill, time and attention to detail is unbelieveable...If I wasnt a builder myself, I would certainly retain your services!..this, to me is the difference between just a "straight pro build for a client for cash" and a delux studio type miniature..in fact , Im sure the miniatures even today arent as good..
As far I am concerned, you have blown anyone else's services ...keep up the great work ..:thumbsup:

Z





*


----------

